# Moultrie Feeders



## Davexx1 (Jun 23, 2010)

My hunt club has six of the Moultrie digital timer feeders that vary in age from 6 - 12 months old.  With most of the digital timer units the "Set" button has quit working or only works occasionally.  This issue means you cannot set or check the feed times or test the unit.

On one feeder the digital timer does not work at all.

My calls and emails to Moultrie Customer No-Service have not been returned.

Dave


----------



## zeke392 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Moultrie*

Dave,  Please call me and I'll get this handled for you ASAP 

Steve

I also sent you a pm


----------



## gblrklr (Jun 23, 2010)

Davexx1 said:


> My hunt club has six of the Moultrie digital timer feeders that vary in age from 6 - 12 months old.  With most of the digital timer units the "Set" button has quit working or only works occasionally.  This issue means you cannot set or check the feed times or test the unit.
> 
> On one feeder the digital timer does not work at all.
> 
> ...


No service is correct!  I tried to buy two leg sections that had been bent when one of my feeders was accidentally knocked over and was told that I would have to buy a complete set, including brackets. 

A couple of weeks ago I sent a trail camera back for repair since the lcd screen only worked occasionally and it would stop taking pictures after just a couple.  I included my cell #, hoping I would get a call with an estimate to repair.  Instead I got it back in the mail saying there was nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jul 3, 2010)

Update:

I did recieve a call from some nice folks at Moultrie and after some discussion they did correct the issues I had.  They went above and beyond the norm to take care of their customer.

Thanks to Steve/Zeke392 for your help in this matter. 

Note to all: Be sure to keep your reciept and register your product at time of purchase for warranty purposes.

Dave


----------



## sparkman8 (Jul 3, 2010)

*Moultrie feeders*

We have three of the moultrie feeders that are one year old and, yes, the set buttons on the timers have quit working.  How disappointing that you spend this kind of money on the product to have them do this!  On another note Moultrie was very receptive with fixing my I-40 game camera when I sent it back!  Very good customer service.


----------

